# XBOX controller disconnecting.



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

My controller keeps disconnecting, it has fresh batteries in it. It used to be once every 5 minutes or so, but now it's every 30 seconds! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Are they normal batteries or a battery pack?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Are they normal batteries or a battery pack?


Just normal AA batteries.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmmm,

Could be a dodgy controller.

Have you synced it?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, if you are connecting a charging lead to AA batteries, that can kill the controller


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Could be a dodgy controller.
> 
> Have you synced it?


Well it works and i'm playing a game then all of a sudden it just says reconnect controller.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok,

Sounds like the battery connection is crap. 

Get a battery pack and charging lead - They are much better anyway


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Get the battery pack. Lighter and lasts a long time and easy to play with it plugged in if it needs charging.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking on AV forums and gamespot - This seems to be a common problem with using AA batteries and not the battery pack.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It's definitely not a battery issue/loose connection.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i'm stumped then mate.

Every answer on the forums suggest battery issue.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Well i'm stumped then mate.
> 
> Every answer on the forums suggest battery issue.


hmmm i'll give it a go, but i could be holding the controller perfectly still and it just goes!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Must be a bummer during call of duty


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

rhys press the xbox button on the controller and you'll see the battery life indicator in the top left. if its full try re-pairing the controller with the xbox.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

try making the battery springs longer if you know what i mean

same thing hapened to my brothers remote,


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Well i've just returned from Tesco with a play & charge kit, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A similar thing was happening to me with the Play & Charge kit - just turned out to be the connections on both battery pack and controller needing a wipe over :thumb:


----------

